# SR9009 and S4



## Jim550 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey fellas I was looking at possibly running these two compounds to help with reducing my BF.  I have a had a hurt ankle for a long time so haven't been doing any cardio so the endurance effects will definitely help as well. I don't know a ton on these chems but have been reading some good reviews.  What is a good dose for each compound?  Btw I was thinking about running them for about 4 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## d2r2ddd (Aug 12, 2015)

yes SR9009 looks good. Waiting for more feedback fm JJ and Elvia;P


----------



## Jim550 (Aug 12, 2015)

JJ and Elvia please chime in fellas....


----------



## Jonny (Aug 13, 2015)

Where would one acquire SR9009?


----------



## Jim550 (Aug 13, 2015)

Jonny said:


> Where would one acquire SR9009?



There's a few peptide companies selling it but I recommend SuperiorPeptide.com which is one of our sponsors here as well...


----------



## Jonny (Aug 23, 2015)

Jim550 said:


> There's a few peptide companies selling it but I recommend SuperiorPeptide.com which is one of our sponsors here as well...



Hey thanks brother!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 3, 2015)

Better late than never  It does sounds very promosing but I haven't used it yet. I wouldn't touch s4 due to the vision side effects... couldn't be doing with that even if it is temporary. I plan to start LDG-4033 again soon and use a higher dose as that was strong at 5-10mg. I am gonna see how approx 15mg treats me but will build up the dose slowly as it made me feel sick last time I jumped from 5 to 10mg.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Sep 13, 2015)

d2r2ddd said:


> yes SR9009 looks good. Waiting for more feedback fm JJ and Elvia;P



I looked into SR-9009. It has zero oral bioavailability. The only way to get it into your blood stream is via injection. Don't waste your money on it unless you plan to buy the raws and make them into sterile solutions made for injection.

S-4 works well. It's similar to anavar in results. But, expect your vision to be bad at night and a yellow tint will appear. Everything white will look yellow. S-4 produces a toxin that effects vision. It's only temporary and returns to normal within a week of seizing S-4. I use S-4 intermittently to avoid vision issues. Yesterday, I took 50mg sublingually preworkout and had a great chest day. I use it until my vision gets bad, then I take a break until my vision is normal. Best results would come from daily use. Some guys run it EOD or 5 on, 2 off, and at doses lower than 50mg to avoid vision sides. The half life is around 5 hours so split dosing is optimal, but I just use it preworkout. It's a good product. You know whether or not you have legit S-4 real quickly which I like, based on vision issues. Haha 

I would try 10mg of GW-501516 per day either split doses at 5mg twice a day, or 10mg upon waking. Keep the dose low and energy and endurance will be noticed asap.  Use GE-501516 stead Of SR-9009. They are similar in effect. I would love to try SR-9009 via injection. I can get the raws from my boss but I'm not a chemist. I would fear injecting something made by my own guess work. I guess I'm getting more sensible in my old age.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Jonny said:


> Where would one acquire SR9009?



Since there is virtually no oral bioavailability with SR-9009, I had my boss at superior make it in grain alcohol. Grain alcohol has the ability to pull drugs directly into your blood stream if you hold them under your tongue for a few minutes. I have read sublingual use with alcolhol as the carrier can be up to 90% as effective as intravenous injection. But not all molecules are tiny enough to be pulled into your blood steam via sublingual administration. I think most drugs work sublingually. I even take my oral anadrol this way and I feel a much, much better pump that I do just swallowing it.


----------



## Melissa.. (Apr 2, 2017)

How do you grain it into alcohol and how much?


----------



## custom creation (Apr 3, 2017)

On a moderate diet, I ran s4 at 50mg a day for 6 weeks, thermo blend with yohimbe,t3 and clen for 6 weeks, injectable cut blend with tren ace, prop and Mast e at eod injections. I also ran 100mg of anavar a day and at week 6 was down 21lbs. I had the sides from the s4 and it sucked but I'm back to normal now


----------



## cybrsage (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah, S4 sides can suck.  The yellowing does not bother me, but the loss of night vision at higher doses can be a real problem during winter months.  If the loss of night vision (takes a LONG time to adjust to the dark) starts to happen, reduce the dose.

We have both SR9009 and S4 as well as many others and are a board sponsor.


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

Always begin dosing at low end . I’ve used both many with positive results - I’ve never had any sides but then again I don’t take high doses I research thoroughly and take anything in smallest amount needed to progress and observe patience. Most or in my opinion all that report issues are impatient take too much expecting drastic results . I’ve done B.B. for over 30 years- always practice patience and rely on training and eating . Compounds  wether supps or aas or sarms are used to enhance my training and dietary lifestyle. Bodybuilding is a never ending journey toward oneself .


----------



## ketsugo (May 4, 2018)

custom creation said:


> On a moderate diet, I ran s4 at 50mg a day for 6 weeks, thermo blend with yohimbe,t3 and clen for 6 weeks, injectable cut blend with tren ace, prop and Mast e at eod injections. I also ran 100mg of anavar a day and at week 6 was down 21lbs. I had the sides from the s4 and it sucked but I'm back to normal now





Sounds like nice combo- tell us more of any progress? You say “ down 21? Did body fat decrease significantly


----------

